# sirrralphwedgwood26's HO scale layout



## sirralphwedgwood26 (Jun 29, 2012)

this is the thread for my amazing HO layout and for progress on it such as extending it.My current plan for the layout is a 1920's NYC set up.this is for updates on my layout not my engines,go to sirralphwedgwood26's HO scale workbench.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

How come there ain't no pitchers? I wanna see what your up to. Pete


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

:ttiwwop:

-J.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

why is this not in the layout section?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good call ... I'll move the thread over to the layout section.

TJ


----------

